# Come one come all to the Peaceful Resistance thread in the ENTJ forum



## stripedfurball (Jun 7, 2015)

:laughing:

If any of you are interested, I started a thread in the ENTJ forum in which we invaded and are now camping out and passively resisting. Pictures, videos, pictures, and quotes that bring you peace and/or satisfaction are welcome. Yes, this includes really badass explosions.


----------

